# What is best lake for trophy smallmouths?



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

I am wanting to go on a fishing trip for a good chance on landing a smallmouth over 5 pounds. In your opinion, what lake would offer the best chance to accomplish that goal? I know Dale Hollow is great; I have fished there a few times in the past few years; but it is a 6-7 hour drive for me. I have a 16 foot bass tracker I will be fishing out of; are there any lakes closer to Sidney, Oh that have great smallmouth fishing? I know Lake Erie is great body of water for smallies, and Lake St. Clair, never been to either lake. Do you think these or any other lakes offer a better chance for a 5 pound plus smallie than Dale Hollow? Also, if Erie is as good or better than Dale Hollow, will my boat handle the lake, being as small as it is? What parts of Erie could I fish safely, and find great smallie fishing?

I appreciate everyone's opinion and advice, thanks, John


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like your set on big waters. Local lake would be Milton but out of state I think Raystown holds ALOT of bass. If you dont hit a smallie a striper would be just as good.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Lake Erie....here when they start moving shallower you can catch them 5lb+ fish a lot easier with your boat. Fish Sandusky Bay or somewhere like that where the waves aren't to much trouble. Big fish lake (smallmouth)  Oh by the way...certain times of year(around spawning time) you can't keep any smallies you catch...strictly catch and release!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Erie all the way. Those dang trophy smallmouth get in the way of our walleye fishing! hehehe ME and J FISH have this problem every year!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Your crazy to leave the state. Erie is definatly the best trophy smallmouth lake in the country. I used to fish it out of my Tracker Pro16 and now I fish it out of my 17 1/2' Skeeter. Watch the weather and you will be ok.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lake Erie...hands down!
When the water temp hits 50 degrees its on.
Launch out of Cranberry Creek Marina and you are in prime Smallmouth territory in a matter of minutes.
You will be very near shore.
A 5lber doesnt even raise an eyebrow in that area.
You can sometimes expect several over 5lbs in a trip.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Lake erie for in state. If you are dead set on a new state check out kentucky's dale hollow or lake cumberland. My best smallie came from cumberland and It went 5.25


----------



## XRacer (Feb 12, 2007)

Lake Erie and dont forget the Detroit River great fishing and usually less waves.


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

As you can see Erie is the place to be and I would have to agree. Cranberry Creek is and excellent marina and they even have fishing coordinates. As far as boat size, I rented a 14' boat from Cranberry several years ago and was on pretty rough seas and was pretty safe. We had 6' waves although I wouldn't recommend being out in those conditions. I was too stupid to know any better. Baically know your vessel and watch weather and wave predictions. I've had good luck with Berkley Gulp! Gobie baits hooked onto a spinner bait. Crankbaits work well also. Good luck!

P.S.- If I'm not mistaken I think the world record smallie came from Erie


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would say Alum Creek(inland lake in the state)...I've caught several 5lbers in there and seen a couple 7 & 8pounders....2 were released back in and 1 was up in the Cheshire parking lot....that one wasn't put back in!!!! What a shame...that has been several years ago though....the best chance would be lake erie.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I would have to head north to Burt/Mullet lakes near Cheboygan Mi. I fished the Michigan Division BFL circuit the last couple years and the fish were pigs. First couple weeks in June is the time to be there, they will be on beds. The water is crystal clear so seeing beds in 5 to 8 feet of water is no problem. Last year, the winning sack weighed over 27lbs. and there were at least 10 more over 20lbs.

smokeeater, world record came from Dale Hollow, state record came from Erie, caught by Randy Van Dam out by Kelley's I believe.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Chautauqua in New York is awesome to. Me personal best Smallie came from there. I've seen tourny after tourny produce huge smallies from this lake. Best thing it's only 3 hours from my house.


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Erie, on average, has bigger smallies than St Clair, but you said you have a 16' boat, so I would bet your chances of getting out to fish safely on a given day are better on St Clair. I catch a few dozen at 5# plus every season on St Clair. Come up next weekend (season opener) and if you don't catch at least one over 5# you are doing something way wrong. The nearshore fishing is pretty stupid for about 3 weeks starting next weekend. Just my $0.02


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Agreed with St. Clair and Erie, but if you are going to go into Michigan, fish the mouth of the Detroit River. Its more protected than the lake and there are several islands and bays that hold all kinds of structure as well as a bunch of different fish. Bass and pike season opens this Saturday. I'll probably be there myself.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

the new river in west virginia is a great smallmouth fishery as well. quite a few over 5lbs caught every year. im still trying for mine. goin back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

If you really want to leave the state for this trip, go to Lake Ontario and/or the St Lawrence and Niagara rivers. Huge smallies that are easy to find and catch. You don't need to go very far from shore on Ontario either, usually less than a half mile. If you are fishing the rivers, find a deep pool and there will be fish there. Its not uncommon to catch several 5+ pound fish in those areas each day.

Like others have said though, it's hard to beat Lake Erie. You can catch big smallies along the breakwalls throughout the entire lake. If you don't want to fish the breakwalls, you don't need to go too far away from shore. Fish in 15-20 feet of water near rockpiles or any other structure you can find. The fish will be there! Good luck!


----------



## astro96 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm headed for a tournament at Norris Lake, Tenn. this weekend, we are leaving thurs. and the tournament is Sat. & Sun. The locals say the smallmouth are begining there spawn. My partner took my boat and went down this past weekend to pre-fish and caught a couple 18" and a few under. They were staging alright, we might just hit it right ! Fish the main lake islands if you get a chance to go.( 4-1/2 to 5 hrs. from Dayton.)


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Lake Erie is UNREAL right now when it comes to size! The #s are nowhere close to what they were 10 years ago, but the fish are a lot bigger! IMO, the month of May is the best tie to fish because the majority of fish are shallow (10-20 ft.).....or at least that's what it feels like. I know that most guys cast plastics, but I have the most success catching big fish the hour before dark flatline trolling stickbaits in 14-20 ft of water. Technically, I'm trolling for walleye, but I catch a few hog smallies each evening before dark. We go out to fish for walleyes after dark, but we always try to get out 1-2 hours before sunset to catch some bass. Three years ago, I caught 6 smallies over 5 lbs in 3 evenings of fishing during the 2nd week of May. The biggest was 6.5 lbs, and I mounted it. It's the only smallie that I've kept of the thousands caught over the years. It looks really good in my office!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

ncraft150 said:


> Chautauqua in New York is awesome to. Me personal best Smallie came from there. I've seen tourny after tourny produce huge smallies from this lake. Best thing it's only 3 hours from my house.



I second this - I've grown up fishing that lake and it's awesome. Beautiful lake too. 

Matter of fact, my dad and I (along with 10 other guys) are taking a week trip up there in June.........

I can't WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Lake Erie without a doubt. It's almost time when you can catch some toads off of Vermilion. But if you are looking for a road trip, fish Lake Erie in the Buffalo NY area or off of Dunkirk NY. There are some real monsters to be had in that area.

Wes


----------

